# Is life worth living alone?



## Kope (Feb 11, 2022)

It hurts being alone sometimes. Is an uncertain future worth the pain to get there?


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 11, 2022)

It can be pretty fun walking around semi nude and eating mac n cheese at your pc without judgement.
And to crank tunes and sing along even though you'd never make it big.

Still waiting for you to introduce me to VR Chat.


----------



## Raever (Feb 11, 2022)

Honestly, I find I am most at peace when I have my own place without anyone else living there with me. There's certainly nothing wrong with having social needs, but being comfortable with oneself is necessary to live a peaceful life. Basing your self worth and energy entirely on having friends/family/lovers/etc. is incredibly toxic for not just those you consider dear to you but also to yourself most of all - as that level of desperation winds up pushing everyone away in the end. So, to answer your question...being alone is not a bad thing, but chances are, if you re-evaluate your needs and wants and begin to cultivate a mindset that focuses on your own self improvement, others will trickle into your life whom' will support you fully and entirely. It really is a psychological science, and knowing how to apply it may be in your best interest...given your post history.


----------



## Punji (Feb 11, 2022)

Of course. Happiness comes from within.

Having friends, a partner, family, it's all very nice but it doesn't make life what it is. There is happiness and meaning in all things, even if it's not easy to find. Being alone is not an inherently bad thing, and many people are happier alone


----------



## LameFox (Feb 12, 2022)

An uncertain future is the only kind we have access to, alone or otherwise.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 12, 2022)

Being happy in your own company is kind of essential if you don't want to potentially drive people away. Be it a lover or a friendship the relationship will end up imbalanced and you end up being dependent upon others to make you happy. 

You want to add happiness, not drain it.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Feb 12, 2022)

I wish I could be alone. I need to get out of my mom’s basement, lol.

Seriously though, I actually envy those who live alone. There’s a certain freedom that comes with it that I don’t think some people appreciate. It’s nice to have someone who understands you or will be there for you, but not if they’re constantly dependent on you or making you do all the work.

That’s called being a child. I’m not ready to raise a kid, let alone babysit one.


----------



## Regret (Feb 12, 2022)

Yes, life is always worth living to the fullest of your means and abilities.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 12, 2022)

Kope said:


> It hurts being alone sometimes. Is an uncertain future worth the pain to get there?


I'm not certain whether you're talking about friendships or relationships, I think it's good have to some steady friendships and someone you're close romantically with, but it's also important to be able to alone sometimes as well too. 

It's not really a binary choice, but some specifics would probably help.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 12, 2022)

Ah, I know the pain of solitude all too well. I've been like that for longer than I care to tell. But then, one day, already well after I've given up the hope, it changed. "Two worlds collided". 

And now I know, sometimes good things require one to sit tight and wait for them.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 12, 2022)

Kope said:


> It hurts being alone sometimes. Is an uncertain future worth the pain to get there?


IK a lot of people say this but things WILL get better! Honestly something I've learned is that a few good and close friends will beat 50 "Friends" anyday. Also...IDK if you have thought this but the question kind of hinted at it...Don't Kill Yourself...There have been many times that I have attempted and each time someone has shown me that it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Kope (Feb 12, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm not certain whether you're talking about friendships or relationships, I think it's good have to some steady friendships and someone you're close romantically with, but it's also important to be able to alone sometimes as well too.
> 
> It's not really a binary choice, but some specifics would probably help.


Either one at this point


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Feb 12, 2022)

Kope said:


> Either one at this point


I meant more about the specific situation that's bothering you, but I think it might be best to focus getting to know people in real life and seeing what friendships might result from that. You're going to university, if I remember correctly, and some of my closest friends I made while studying in university. There will be people there trying to find your way like you too, so there might be an opportunity there.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 12, 2022)

You can't expect someone else to be responsible for your own internal happiness, it's literally the very mindset that will drive people away from you.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 14, 2022)

I've been putting off reading this thread because it's too real.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> It hurts being alone sometimes. Is an uncertain future worth the pain to get there?



Yes, and solitude can be refreshing in itself while you wait. Sometimes people in general aren't worth the trouble and are best handled in smaller doses.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 14, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> You can't expect someone else to be responsible for your own internal happiness, it's literally the very mindset that will drive people away from you.



That is so true it should be painted as a mural on some people's walls!


----------



## Kope (Feb 15, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I've been putting off reading this thread because it's too real.


I’m sorry


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 15, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m sorry


Don't apologize for having problems, Im not griping or criticizing Im just saying that you shouldn't have to apologize for asking questions because you are hurting


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 15, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> It can be pretty fun walking around semi nude and eating mac n cheese at your pc without judgement.
> And to crank tunes and sing along even though you'd never make it big.



This is the essence. 

I have a great preference for being alone. It's nice to socialize and do things with people one cares about and they are good to be around but at the end of the day I vastly prefer being by myself for a time.


----------



## Kope (Feb 15, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Don't apologize for having problems, Im not griping or criticizing Im just saying that you shouldn't have to apologize for asking questions because you are hurting


thanks i dont get lonely tok often but when i do i feel suicidal and dramatic


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Feb 15, 2022)

There are many ways to be alone. I'm guessing you mean physically alone? Then that rocks lol


----------



## Green_Brick (Feb 17, 2022)

For me, personally, it'd be super difficult for me to be alone for my entire life. While yes, I am a "nobody" online, in my personal life, I have a few friends and some family members that I am super close to. If I did not have them, I would probably not think that I'd have a purpose in life. I do love spending lots of time to myself, alone, but... I'm also a human and I desire human contact with others. It'd be a shame if I wouldn't be able to fulfill that...


----------



## Faustus (Feb 17, 2022)

I get WAY more work done when I'm living alone. It helps to have hobbies.


----------



## Shyy (Feb 17, 2022)

Speaking as a married (32 years) and partnered (9 years)  individual, and way too many years running solo while driving a Semi, I see and appreciate the options of both. Being by yourself offers the time and opportunity to work on or through different things, that otherwise are hard to do. You also have a sense of freedom, in that you have very few, if any, restrictions on your life. Flipside- almost always having someone to interact with can be beneficial as well- mentally AND soulfully. (I'm  currently looking for a place for just <me>, as I am feeling "over exposed" to others in my life and need somewhere to get away from them for awhile- my own "Den", so to speak)


----------



## Flamingo (Feb 17, 2022)

You're quite young to be fretting about eternal loneliness. Enjoy your youth.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 17, 2022)

Kope said:


> It hurts being alone sometimes. Is an uncertain future worth the pain to get there?



Since I don't have any family, friends or living relatives I'm no stranger to loneliness aswell. But this also comprises the freedom of independence and the possibility to build a future where you haven't to depend on others to make a stand. To some this may sound bleak. But conciddering the nature of humanity it can be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## RobGood (Feb 21, 2022)

As for me is not bad! There's a lot of things you can do alone,  but it'll be much more fun if  you do this with somebody.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 21, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> You're quite young to be fretting about eternal loneliness. Enjoy your youth.



I embraced our dark lord Voldemort and now I'm never alone.


----------



## kindkiosk (Feb 23, 2022)

Late to the party, but I understand. I had a lot of trouble for a long time making friends. Anxiety and other issues kept me isolated, and when I did take the chance to step out of my comfort zone and engage with others, it often led to dead ends. Especially in the kind of world we live in, where everything is broadcast live and it constantly looks like everyone is happy and active and surrounded by buddies, it can make you feel like there's something wrong with you when you're alone. It just causes you to spiral further. Add the isolation of COVID into the mix, and it feels like there will never be a light at the end of the tunnel.

But people here are telling the truth. You'll never truly be happy with others until you are happy being with yourself. Finding friends with common interests can be a first step. For a long time my only friends were online, but it was a stepping stone for me, and showed me that there ARE others who care about the same things I do. Doing volunteer activities and embracing challenges at work and in my hobbies (mainly writing) gave me more confidence in myself, and people were more likely to be drawn to that and engage with me in an authentic way that I hadn't experienced before.

I still struggle with making friends, but I have some people close to me now, and those are far more genuine and special to me than if I was surrounded by a crowd of people I barely knew. And I still have times where I want to be alone. That's part of being human, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with it.

I am hoping for the best for you. You seem like a kind person who deserves to feel worthy of happiness.


----------



## RobGood (Mar 2, 2022)

No, isn't good


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 4, 2022)

I am a simple man with simple rules.

If I feel like being alone, I’ll disappear

Though if I yearn for interaction, I’ll make myself visible. Like what I’m doing right now.

Sometimes being alone is great. Being able to collect your thoughts and spend time with yourself is essential at times. Though, I wouldn’t push away a shoulder that’s offering me to lean on it.

If it hurts being alone, I’d be open to making friends with others, no matter how uncertain the outcome may be, cuz that’s how it is with making friends. You may have a good impression, or a good feeling about someone, but ultimately the future will always be uncertain. You just have to take a chance, and if both sides put in the effort, you’ll hopefully have a good long term relationship


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 22, 2022)

When one is young, I'd say the opportunities are still fresh! Normally, when you are feeling those sort of feelings, they can be bypassed, though it can take time, depending on the type of mindset you have.

Though, one creative way you can fill that temporary void is by finding things to do! Normally, this would be an ideal time to see what makes you tick, such as hobbies, interests, and other creative exploits! I'd say seize this advantage to really enjoy the fun that life can offer, and not to worry so much about things such as loneliness. Granted, it can be a meddling thought, ever persistent, but it can be overcame with ease if you know how to solve it!

In short, hobbies and other fanciful forms of entertainment can quickly exclude such thoughts, which gives you the peace of mind, all while being happy that you took such times to explore who you are!


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 25, 2022)

I'd say so. I can't fathom the idea of living with others.  I've always been independent and needed solitude like most people require oxygen.  I once found this meme that said something like, "Suitors think I'm comparing them to my other suitors. No, I'm comparing their company to my own solitude".


----------

